# Age of Darkness: The Iron Within extract up on BL



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

As the title says, it's up here:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/Age-of-Darkness.html

Looks interesting! I might be reading too much into it but it hints at possible dissention amongst the Iron Warriors.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Between that and the previous extract from _The Iron Within_ we seem to generally now know the outline of the entire plot:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Excusive-Age-of-Darkness-Extract-God-King-Tour-Dates.html

Looks promising though, finally nice to see Iron Warriors during the Heresy.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Loyalist Iron Warriors. Like the sound of that.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Defo good to see some loyalist Iron warriors. 

Change some preconceptions that all traitor legions were all traitors!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, if you still had that misconception after the first five novels in the series...


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the way it was written. Lots of detail. I WANT TO SEE BLOOD!!! AHHHHH

By the way. The Gene/Slave/Soldiers, are not astartes and are taller than regular space marines, yet still have some genetic makeup from Perturabo... If I was reading that correctly. This is interesting, I can't wait to know more about these guys. Are these guys mutants like Orgryns or are they just hulks of human beings?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Well it's confirmed (if you were still in any doubt) that Iron Within involves loyalist Iron Warriors... http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Hammer-and-Bolter-5.html


----------

